# Are there Any People Whom You Genuinely Hate?



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 28, 2018)

Some people may say "I hate this" but not truly mean it, such as when referring to a song, entire genre of music, movie, type of food, and so forth, but there are times (hopefully, very few and far between) when people do truly hate each other, so I wish to ask about that, here.

Thankfully, there is no one whom I genuinely hate, since I make a great effort to get along with everyone with whom I interact, and I have never met any person who can elicit such emotions from me. I do believe that my aunt's (my mother's sister) boyfriend is a scumbag, but I do not truly hate him because I see him only very rarely, typically around major holidays, and hating him would be a waste of my time and brainpower; he is not worth it.

What does everyone else say about this? Are there any people whom you genuinely hate?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 28, 2018)

does myself count


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 28, 2018)

W said:


> does myself count



Why would you hate yourself?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 28, 2018)

For story-wise, I'll just call him Jacob.
I've known Jacob, who was from South Africa, in 5th grade and we got along pretty well to the point where we'd probably be considered bros. However, it only took 6th grade and up to tarnish our friendship all because Jacob was being "lonely" (he wanted to hang out with people that shares his characteristics), and to this day, he was the reason why I have trust issues. I know I'd sound like an inhumane piece of shit for saying this, but if he's dead, then I wouldn't miss it. I'd piss and shit on his grave if I could, because this is how I truly view him.

My grandfather (my mother's step-father) was someone I do like to get along with a long time ago. However, our relationship started to crumble roughly around 2009 where his arrogance got the best of him and resulted in some... housing issues. Years pass by, and it's only getting worse to the point I might as well as hate him (but it wasn't as bad as Jacob's case). All what he's doing is hurting himself and us.
He's probably on his last legs as of lately; he was sent to the hospital a couple of times just last year. If he dies this year, then I won't bother celebrating his passing, but I also won't shed a tear that he'll be gone.


----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2018)

no there isn't a person I can think of that I really hate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 28, 2018)

Do political figures count? The Turkish Prime Minister could drop dead and I'd throw a party

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sassy (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't really hate anyone I'm pretty friendly on all accounts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Polaris (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 29, 2018)

i dont really hate anyone, but there are people i dislike/don't want to be around. i was always told hate was a strong word and that you don't hate someone unless you want to put an end to their existence. there isn't anyone i feel that way about, though a case could be made that i probably should. sometimes i think i'm too passive in my treatment of people who've adversely affected my life, and at others I'm just glad I'm not as fucked up as I could be.



Darkmatter said:


> For story-wise, I'll just call him Jacob.
> I've known Jacob, who was from South Africa, in 5th grade and we got along pretty well to the point where we'd probably be considered bros. However, it only took 6th grade and up to tarnish our friendship all because Jacob was being "lonely" (he wanted to hang out with people that shares his characteristics), and to this day, he was the reason why I have trust issues. I know I'd sound like an inhumane piece of shit for saying this, but if he's dead, then I wouldn't miss it. I'd piss and shit on his grave if I could, because this is how I truly view him.
> 
> My grandfather (my mother's step-father) was someone I do like to get along with a long time ago. However, our relationship started to crumble roughly around 2009 where his arrogance got the best of him and resulted in some... housing issues. Years pass by, and it's only getting worse to the point I might as well as hate him (but it wasn't as bad as Jacob's case). All what he's doing is hurting himself and us.
> He's probably on his last legs as of lately; he was sent to the hospital a couple of times just last year. If he dies this year, then I won't bother celebrating his passing, but I also won't shed a tear that he'll be gone.



this post gave me deja vu


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 29, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> this post gave me deja vu



Not sure about the Jacob part, but it's understandable regarding for the Grandfather post, because I did recall posting it. Just can't remember where.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2018)

A few people I have despised with a passion.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 29, 2018)

There are several people that I strongly dislike and can see no redeeming qualities in.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 29, 2018)

MO said:


> no there isn't a person I can think of that I really hate.





Sassy said:


> I don't really hate anyone I'm pretty friendly on all accounts.



That is great to hear, and I wish that every person could have that mentality.



Khaleesi said:


> Do political figures count? The Turkish Prime Minister could drop dead and I'd throw a party



I intended this thread to be about people whom you know personally, not public figures, but why do you hate him or her?



Mider T said:


> Yup.





savior2005 said:


> Yup





Polaris said:


> Yes, indeed.





EJ said:


> A few people I have despised with a passion.





Dark Wanderer said:


> There are several people that I strongly dislike and can see no redeeming qualities in.



To whom are you referring, specifically, and why do you dislike them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To whom are you referring, specifically, and why do you dislike them?



You heard the man, start spillin' yer beans!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To whom are you referring, specifically, and why do you dislike them?


Members of my stepfather's family, who have caused nothing but trouble for my family over the years.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 30, 2018)

Of course, hatred is part of our nature as human beings.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2018)

Lots and lots of them.

I have so much hatred in me 

Hate yes, but they're mostly just personal things and I wouldnt consider it genuine, however...



Khaleesi said:


> Do political figures count? The Turkish Prime Minister could drop dead and I'd throw a party


Lel, I would say this too, like pure genuine hate.


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is great to hear, and I wish that every person could have that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some family, and the others are people I don't know too well in my life, just people that have wronged me or more importantly, people I deeply care about. I'm not going to go into description, it was enough for me to think lowly of them for years. And I doubt I will ever negate from how I feel towards them.


----------



## Xel (Jan 30, 2018)

My cousin's ex. He's spineless, arrogant and infantile, but has a planet-sized ego and thinks that the whole world must cater to his whims. Just a few things he did:

- while living in my cousin's family home (despite being able to afford accommodation of his own), he assaulted her father (and broke his nose) after being told to maybe help doing household stuff instead of lazing around all day;
- forced his mother to live in a tiny, shitty apartment despite having enough money to afford a couple of much better ones;
- dumped my cousin after having a kid with her via a text message, only to beg her to take him back... Only to dump her again for some model;
- dumped said model as soon as she started talking about settling down;
- had no reservations about having his kid around adult stuff, resulting in the kid having a pretty messed-up development in terms of psychology.

And some minor annoying things like seriously whining about "almost dying" when he scratched his car a bit and hitting on me when he was already dating my cousin and I was 16 (and he was already like 30).

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> My cousin's ex. He's a spineless, arrogant and infantile, but has a planet-sized ego and thinks that the whole world must cater to his whims. Just a few things he did:
> 
> - while living in my cousin's family home (despite being able to afford accommodation of his own), he assaulted her father (and broke his nose) after being told to maybe help doing household stuff instead of lazing around all day;
> - forced his mother to live in a tiny, shitty apartment despite having enough money to afford a couple of much better ones;
> ...


Holy crap, that guy is asking to be murdered

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xel (Jan 30, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Holy crap, that guy is asking to be murdered



I mean, I might be biased but my cousin suffered a lot because of him. Even had to get professional psychological treatment. Thankfully she's much happier with her current husband.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> I mean, I might be biased but my cousin suffered a lot because of him. Even had to get professional psychological treatment. Thankfully she's much happier with her current husband.


Thats good to hear, at least she got her happy ending

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 30, 2018)

I doubt I hate anyone as mediocre as I am around, not because I give second chances, but just because I do not keep people who start causing me negative emotions around. I genuinly hate some groups, like rapists or those who bring harm to animals and weaker humans for nothing. And I do hate some poiticians, I am really not sure I could hold myself from spitting in their faces if I even see them. It would be an instinct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thats good to hear, at least she got her happy ending


Nothing wrong with a little happy ending.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> My cousin's ex. He's spineless, arrogant and infantile, but has a planet-sized ego and thinks that the whole world must cater to his whims. Just a few things he did:
> 
> - while living in my cousin's family home (despite being able to afford accommodation of his own), he assaulted her father (and broke his nose) after being told to maybe help doing household stuff instead of lazing around all day;
> - forced his mother to live in a tiny, shitty apartment despite having enough money to afford a couple of much better ones;
> ...



That man sounds quite despicable, and I hope that you and your cousin have have managed to eliminate him from your lives entirely.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 30, 2018)

English people and Protestants.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nothing wrong with a little happy ending.


of course


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> - dumped my cousin after having a kid with her via a text message, only to beg her to take him back... Only to dump her again for some model;
> - dumped said model as soon as she started talking about settling down;


This guy must have a silver tongue if he was able to get back together with your cousin and a model after despite being a loser.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 31, 2018)

Cheeky said:


> English people and Protestants.



Why do you dislike them?


----------



## El Hit (Jan 31, 2018)

I hate a woman that was trying to make my mother's life miserable when she already had a cancer problem. I would say the word hate often when I was younger but in this situation I discovered what it truly means, I would be happy if the worst happens to her.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 31, 2018)

When i was a child there were quite a few, then i grew up

Dont hate anyone now


----------



## Xel (Feb 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That man sounds quite despicable, and I hope that you and your cousin have have managed to eliminate him from your lives entirely.



She can't, as he is still the kid's father, but thankfully he doesn't seem to bother _her_ anymore. His son likes him and they hang out sometimes. Yes, most of us believe he's bad influence but it can't be helped.



Mider T said:


> This guy must have a silver tongue if he was able to get back together with your cousin and a model after despite being a loser.



Honestly, this is more the case of my cousin not having strong enough will to reject him firmly. She's one of those people who can't stand loneliness to the point of losing reason (and she's well aware of it).


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 1, 2018)

Can't really think of anyone.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

There is only one person who was in my life i truly hate and could careless if anything happened to him.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 1, 2018)

I can only think of a few, but they did things to members of my family that can't be forgiven.  Some people hate me but I don't return the feeling; I don't think animosity always has to be mutual.  You just need to understand how others view you and act wisely around them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I can only think of a few, but they did things to members of my family that can't be forgiven.  Some people hate me but I don't return the feeling; I don't think animosity always has to be mutual.  You just need to understand how others view you and act wisely around them.



Same i only hate one person and he was kinda evil anyway. I am sure there are other people who hate me but i dont return the feeling either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 1, 2018)

I used to, but I just don't have the energy anymore. Indifference is much easier. That means for people I would feel hatred, I feel nothing, no sympathy, no regard, interest, or concern of any kind. If someone says to me, "Yeah, Person X died," I have no reaction at all. It's like blowing my nose and throwing away the tissue. Hatred implies that people are worth my feelings when they're clearly not. I don't play that game anymore. I'm angry enough as it is.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Honestly, this is more the case of my cousin not having strong enough will to reject him firmly. She's one of those people who can't stand loneliness to the point of losing reason (and she's well aware of it).



That is very unfortunately the case with my aunt and her boyfriend, as well; my parents and I believe that she would rather have any relationship, even a bad one, than have none at all and be alone.



Aphrodite said:


> There is only one person who was in my life i truly hate and could careless if anything happened to him.



Who is that person and why do you hate them?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Who is that person and why do you hate them?



One of my ex's.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ironically the people I hate the most are the ones I know the least about


----------



## kire (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes. A few people. They are scum.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 2, 2018)

nah, right now i don't hate anybody

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 3, 2018)

Itachі said:


> nah, right now i don't hate anybody



I am very pleased to hear that, and I hope that your situation remains that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate many people for many of reasons, though eventually it dissipates to where I just erase their existence from my conscious mind.


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

There are a few people that I dont like, but I dont hate anybody.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lew (Feb 3, 2018)

There's no one I'm personally close to that I hate, just some I dislike sometimes.

I do hate politicians which clearly have a conflict of interest in the job.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

yes and the list is long.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Feb 5, 2018)

none

a strong dislike at best. I can definately rage and rant, but in the end I always realise it's not a hate.

hatred to me is something along the lines of anger and disgust that there is absolutely no shred of compassion u can bring up for said person.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2018)

the list keeps getting larger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2018)

John Wick said:


> yes and the list is long.


anyone on this forum?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

John Wick said:


> yes and the list is long.





Millón Vasto said:


> none
> 
> a strong dislike at best. I can definately rage and rant, but in the end I always realise it's not a hate.
> 
> hatred to me is something along the lines of anger and disgust that there is absolutely no shred of compassion u can bring up for said person.





John Wick said:


> the list keeps getting larger.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2018)

MO said:


> anyone on this forum?


The list just got even longer @Mider T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2018)

John Wick said:


> The list just got even longer @Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

John Wick said:


> The list just got even longer @Mider T


----------



## mali (Feb 9, 2018)

yes. at least in relatively short bursts. i sort of forget them and then they appear.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 19, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> One of my ex's.



Why do you hate that person, if you are comfortable discussing the subject here?



Swarmy said:


> Ironically the people I hate the most are the ones I know the least about



How can you hate someone about whom you know little?



John Wick said:


> yes and the list is long.





John Wick said:


> the list keeps getting larger.



This is supposed to be a serious thread, so I will ask that you please treat it as such.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you hate that person, if you are comfortable discussing the subject here?



Cause he is a major dickhead.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WT (Feb 19, 2018)

John Wick said:


> yes and the list is long.



I'm probably on that list...

Btw...how did your interview at Nasa go?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 19, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Cause he is a major dickhead.



I see; I am very sorry about that, and hope that he is no longer a major presence in your life.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 20, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see; I am very sorry about that, and hope that he is no longer a major presence in your life.



He hasnt been for a long time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2018)

I think I hate Kane Brown. I mean he oozes douche baggary


----------



## selfconcile (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't go into too many details, and anyway, I've been writing and rewriting a list of things I dislike about him but they sound really petty or hypocritical. That being said, no one's entire existence has ever infuriated me more or caused me so much suffering.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 20, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He hasnt been for a long time.



I am glad to hear that.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2018)

Most of the staff here are deserving of hate due to their cliquiness


----------



## Nataly (Feb 21, 2018)

I try not to let any hate in me, but sometimes people make it so easy to dislike them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 23, 2018)

At the moment there isn't anyone I hate in real life or online.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How can you hate someone about whom you know little?


Isn't that humanity's biggest flaw?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> At the moment there isn't anyone I hate in real life or online.



I am very pleased to hear that.


----------

